# Projektinfos in Eclipse ?



## DeepBlue (30. Mrz 2006)

Hio

Ich habe ne kleine Frage. Gibt es ein Plugin oder eine Funktion in Eclipse, die mir die Gesamtzeilen eines Projektes, die Anzahl der Klassen und ähnliches anzeigt ?

mfg DeeP


----------



## Jockel (30. Mrz 2006)

http://metrics.sourceforge.net/


----------



## AlArenal (30. Mrz 2006)

http://metrics.sourceforge.net/

EDIT: Ich werde alt..


----------

